# Best Drink ehh?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Best Alcoholic Drink?

i like that backstreetboy drink








long island ice tea


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Pepsi!! aww yeah!!!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

A fine 18 year old Glenfiddich Single Malt Scotch....straight


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

14_blast said:


> A fine 18 year old Glenfiddich Single Malt Scotch....straight


 there's gay 18 year old Glenfiddich Single Malt??


----------



## NipplesTheClown (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm under-age but oh well everybody experiments. I'd have to say everclear.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you took part of my name......nice going


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> crazyklown89 Posted on Nov 29 2003, 09:00 AM
> QUOTE (14_blast @ Nov 29 2003, 04:53 PM)
> A fine 18 year old Glenfiddich Single Malt Scotch....straight
> 
> there's gay 18 year old Glenfiddich Single Malt??


Funny


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Ron Rico Silver for sprite
Bacardi 151 for daquiri
Bacardi limon for shots with slices of lemon coated in sugar

those are my favorites, and basically the only thing i drink... notice a trend


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have to say moonshine.









only one in my family ble to drink it


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Glenfiddich dude I hate that stuff I spent $40 on a bottle and had only a coupple shots with a buddie....but the botle still looks cool on the shelf.....personally my favorites at the moment are crown royal with ginger ale.......rolling rock....or the ever easy to drink Twisted Tea hard ice tea!!!







good stuff


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

smirnoff ice, and dr pepper


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> smirnoff ice, and dr pepper


 u do know smirnoff ice is a girl's drink basically. you can drink sprite for a lot cheaper


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

VODKA AND CRANBERRY JUICE..but make sure whatever cup u use its ALWAYS 3/4 vodka and rest juice..GET FUCKED UP!!!...MATT!!!!!!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol yer tastes allright though, and its even better when we ave like 40 bottles of it in the house,lol


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Jager and Red Bull, Beer, my invention-A 'rub my pecker' Captain morgan and Dr Pepper.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

jack daniels and coke fukin rules.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wild turkey.tequila(not jose pervo),7 and 7,crown royal,beer


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

hey forked tongue! your recipe sounds like mine i like to add a beer for a chaser but thats a rican recipe if i ever heard one!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

stella artois


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

crown royal....definately !!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Alabama Slammers, or , Sex on the Beach, or Kamikazees


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

hennessy mixed with hipnotiq








or that 151


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Monte Alban Mezcal, and some fine Irish, German, and English beers.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Beer, beer and beer.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Beer, beer and beer.


 word to that so many budlites tonite and other drinks amen


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

red eye


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Jack Daniels chased with a Wursteiner.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

new castle, red stripe, tatonka stout( from BJs ), or the occassional peppermint schnapps chased with chocolate milk( taste like choc mint candy).


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Draught beer is hard to beat in a frosted mug.








Kamikaze's were usually good .








Tequila ( with salt and lemon thank you.







)
I used all my drink tickets up and stick to Pepsi now.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

DIRTY BLOODY MARTINI!!!!

1 shaker 1/2 filled with ice
3 shots of premium vodka
splash of green tabasco
1/2 shot of olive juice
fill the rest with clamato juice
shake and serve garnashed with a little lemon pepper on top


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I like red bull/vodka and hurricanes.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Whiskey ... either Jack Daniels or Jameson Irish Whiskey

Beer .... on a normal night Budlights all the way, on nights I am willing to spend a little more- Guiness, Bass, or Blue moon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

please coke/pepsi owns joo all!!


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

man i liked wiskey alot until i puked from 2 much of it  now i look at a shot of it and start to shiver lol


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

for liquer .tequila
for beer corona 
mixed drink cosmo


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

cosmo?! hahahahahaaha









LOL JUST JOKIN








but that sounds weird coming from a guy


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

beer and jagermeister


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

I prefer:


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I'll take a corona and a football game any day over everclear.. That is too strong.. I also like Mike's hard lemonade. You guys probably think I'm a p*ssy but I do like 80 bacardi once in a while.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

Ill pay for it someone sends me some bottles


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

actually Bawls is really good sweet and tangy


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

vanilla absolute with coke, its just like vanilla coke


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> please coke/pepsi owns joo all!!


 with whiskey of course


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

Beer, and lots of it :smile:


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone tried 3 wisemen?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

jose cuervo and malibu


----------



## msryry (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

three wise men will F you up, if you like that try a dragon's breath.

personally i like all kinds of alchohol as long as its in the form of a body shot


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

San Miguel RED HORSE strong beer!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Black and Tan with Guiness and instead of bass substitute spaten Optimater (8% he he he). This stuff is so thick you can rest your keys on the head.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hose Cuervo mixed with Jack Daniels---->THE BEST!!!(the hospital is near)

I also drink tons of "VinSanto" a sweet-tasted wine from the famous greek volcano island 'Santorini'.(Best island for vacations in the world)

Jim


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

englishman said:


> stella artois


 the one and only
dixon


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

KILLIANS IRISH RED all the way


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Bushmills Black Irish Whiskey.

and some Bud Light...


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> anyone tried 3 wisemen?


 isn't that 3 kinds of whiskey - Jack, Jim, and Johnny.... one of the meanest shots i've ever had.







definately will get your night started early or end it quick


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > anyone tried 3 wisemen?
> ...


 I thought it was jack daniels, jim bean and jose cuervo? im prolly wroong though. Yeah my friend thought he was a tough guy drinking all these mixed drinks. I finished him off with 3 wisemen. that drink fucked me up before too. COuldnt get that taste out of my mouth of me til 2 days later.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

If you want to get sh#t faced, get "151". Don't hold me responsible for what may happen( you can light this stuff on fire since it's 151 proof, hence the name).


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

everclear is stronger then 151 right?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> everclear is stronger then 151 right?


Oh yeah, everclear is 190 proof!!!!!!!!
Otherwise known as "Death by alchohol"


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

henn & coke or hefeweizen


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like alcholic drinks, or water, I'm also partial to fruit juice and english tea


----------

